# Onsite estimating



## weputuplights (Aug 13, 2008)

I try to stay away from clients that are bent on free estimates or anything else like that. It seems to be a tip off that they are going to be difficult. I had an automatic estimator built into my website, which allows people to go on and fill in the fields and based on measurements, spit them out a pretty accurate estimate.


----------

